# How to deposit my Hyatt points (HRPP) into Interval International



## rhtsai (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi,

I'd like to deposit my Hyatt points (HRPP) into interval international for future exchange. However I don't know how to do it. Should I do the deposit through
*Hyatt Residence Club *website or through Interval international site? Do I need to convert HRPP to CUP before I can deposit to II?

Thanks,
RT


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2017)

rhtsai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to deposit my Hyatt points (HRPP) into interval international for future exchange. However I don't know how to do it. Should I do the deposit through
> *Hyatt Residence Club *website or through Interval international site? Do I need to convert HRPP to CUP before I can deposit to II?
> ...


Call Hyatt and tell them how many points you want to transfer.  Keep in mind, you need to do the transfer at least 4 months prior to the first day of the unit/week you own.  There is never a need to "convert HRPP points".  It's all done automatically.  Besides, the meaning of HRPP is simply that you have an exclusive right to occupy the unit/week you own.  The points you receive are actually in CUP from the first time they are received.


----------



## rhtsai (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Kal,

Thank you for your answer. I called Hyatt today and told the representative to deposit all my points into II. The representative help to covert all my points to EEE but I cannot see them from my II website yet. Will there be time lag between Hyatt website and II site?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Kal (Jan 24, 2017)

Your EEE points should show on your HRC account.  If not, go ahead and use them as desired.


----------



## DAman (Jan 24, 2017)

Kal said:


> Your EEE points should show on your HRC account.  If not, go ahead and use them as desired.



You will not see the EEE points in your II account. Like Kal said they will be in your HRC account and you should monitor them from there.


----------



## rhtsai (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you Kal and DAman. Yes, I do see my 2950 EEE points on my HRC account now. Is there a way to know how many II points (trading power of my 2950 EEE points) I got for vacation exchange?


----------



## Kal (Jan 25, 2017)

Just look at the II points chart to determine the number of points it will take for the resort/unit size/season you desire.  The trading power is thru II where they will match you up with a comparable high quality property.

As you will notice, the exchange is not an entire Hyatt unit week for an II week.  This is because the Hyatt points equate to multiple II units.


----------



## liongate88 (Sep 24, 2020)

Can you deposit Hyatt points  less than 4 months  prior to the first day of the unit/week? For EEE it should be minimum of 4 months. What happens if less say 3 months? Thanks


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 25, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Can you deposit Hyatt points  less than 4 months  prior to the first day of the unit/week? For EEE it should be minimum of 4 months. What happens if less say 3 months? Thanks


I think you are then limited to LCUP use only. Reservations within 60 days of checkin.


----------

